# Piccoli problemini con gentoo

## Yota_VGA

Visto che on vi assillo ormai da alcuni giorni eccovi una bella lista di problemini  :Very Happy: 

Cominciamo con alsa:

Ho 2 schede audio, una pci, la sound blaster live! player 1024, ed una integrata, la nforce2 audio, in una msi k7n2 delta (la scheda madre). Con ognuna di queste schede ho un problema, eccoli:

1) La sblive va perfetta, ma quando provo ad aprire un mp3 parecchio complesso (mettiamo uno dei children of bodom, ma c'è di peggio) perché pesante da decodificare, mi vien fuori un fruscio di fondo e l'mp3 diventa abbastanza confuso. Eppure il mio pc è parcchio potente (come altre caratteristiche rilevanti ci sono un xp 2200+, un gb di ram ed un gb di swap).

2) La nforce2 non va proprio. Ovvero, non è neanche configurata perché non ho idea di quale driver alsa usare  :Razz: 

In aggiunta ecco un altro problema sempre con le alsa:

3) Avendo solo plug-in non alsa per xmms ho deciso di scaricarne uno alsa. Ho provato i 2 che si potevano scaricare (gli altri avevano link rotto) ma non li compilava dicendo che le alsa libs c'erano ma non riusciva a compilarci. (Non si sente male l'mp3 perché non uso le alsa, poiché il problema si ripresenza anche con alsaplayer).

Passiamo ad un altro ramo, grafica:

Ho una geForce fx 5200 con 128 mb di ram. Funziona perfettamente in applicazioni normali (ho anche installato i driver proprietari, con tanto di logo all'avvio). Mi da però un paio di problemi quando tento di eseguire qualcosa di pesante, ad esempio un gioco:

4) Se alzo abbastanza la grafica (ma risoluzioni od effetti perfettamente regibili su win) lo schermo comincia a lampeggiare (più frequentemente più alzo la grafica) come se non riuscisse a star dietro all'aggiornamento della scheda grafica ogni tanto e non visualizzasse sempre tutti i poligoni, le textures o cose del genere.

5) Non va veloce come dovrebbe. Quake3 dovrebbe andare meravigliosamente su linux, ed invece va piuttosto lentuccio (non conosco il comando per vedere gli fps su q3, ma credo non arrivi a 60 quando su win ne farà almeno 120  :Razz:  ) ed anche gli altri giochi vanno un po' lentucci.

Ultimi problemi, questi vari:

6) Ho parecchi problemi col simbolo dell'euro e kde. Se cambio font mi visualizza il simbolo dell'euro ma se riavvio kde non lo fa più, e devo ricambiare font (e con quello non funzionerà più per tempi immemori). Le applicazioni che usano fonts propri non hanno di questi problemi, ed x od altri wm non ne hanno neanche. Solo kde e le applicazioni che usano i suoi fonts ne hanno.

7) Se premo alt + tastierino numerico su linea di comando mi scrive il carattere corrispondente al suo codice iso, ma se provo a farlo su kde non lo fa. C'è un modo per risolvere la faccenda e farglielo pure fare su kde? È una comodità più che altro  :Smile: 

È tutto, son solo 7 problemi  :Very Happy:  hehe. Ah, dimenticavo, se servisse ho ancora il gentoo kernel 2.4 (unica cosa non aggiornata ancora del sistema, il resto è l'ultima release stabile escluso kdevelop che è la beta  :Smile:  )

Bye e grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) La sblive va perfetta, ma quando provo ad aprire un mp3 parecchio complesso (mettiamo uno dei children of bodom, ma c'è di peggio) perché pesante da decodificare, mi vien fuori un fruscio di fondo e l'mp3 diventa abbastanza confuso. Eppure il mio pc è parcchio potente (come altre caratteristiche rilevanti ci sono un xp 2200+, un gb di ram ed un gb di swap).
> 
> 

 

Piú che alsa sembra un problema di encoder/decoder.

Hai provato a trasformare in wav il file e a vedere come si sente?

(magari epr la trasformazione usa sox o lame... comunque un decoder differente da quello che usi per ascoltare!)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) La nforce2 non va proprio. Ovvero, non è neanche configurata perché non ho idea di quale driver alsa usare 
> 
> 

 

L'hai disabilitata da bios spero... non ti so consigliare nulla di diverso dal "cercare in rete", magari su http://www.alsa-project.org

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) Avendo solo plug-in non alsa per xmms ho deciso di scaricarne uno alsa. Ho provato i 2 che si potevano scaricare (gli altri avevano link rotto) ma non li compilava dicendo che le alsa libs c'erano ma non riusciva a compilarci. (Non si sente male l'mp3 perché non uso le alsa, poiché il problema si ripresenza anche con alsaplayer).
> 
> 

 

Il messaggio dettagliato dell'errore?

Che versione di alsa usi?

Che plugin ti da problemi?

(hai provato a riemergere le alsa-lib? e l'xmms con la USE per alsa?)

ciao

----------

## Yota_VGA

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Yota_VGA wrote:*   
> 
> 1) La sblive va perfetta, ma quando provo ad aprire un mp3 parecchio complesso (mettiamo uno dei children of bodom, ma c'è di peggio) perché pesante da decodificare, mi vien fuori un fruscio di fondo e l'mp3 diventa abbastanza confuso. Eppure il mio pc è parcchio potente (come altre caratteristiche rilevanti ci sono un xp 2200+, un gb di ram ed un gb di swap).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Non ho provato ma mi sa che hai ragione, proverò  :Smile: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 2) La nforce2 non va proprio. Ovvero, non è neanche configurata perché non ho idea di quale driver alsa usare 
> 
>  
> ...

 

no, non è disabilita, su win va  :Razz: 

ho visto nel sito ma non ho capito molto bene che fare per sta scheda  :Razz: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 3) Avendo solo plug-in non alsa per xmms ho deciso di scaricarne uno alsa. Ho provato i 2 che si potevano scaricare (gli altri avevano link rotto) ma non li compilava dicendo che le alsa libs c'erano ma non riusciva a compilarci. (Non si sente male l'mp3 perché non uso le alsa, poiché il problema si ripresenza anche con alsaplayer).
> 
>  
> ...

 

Il messaggio lo vedrò, non lo ricordo a memoria. Cmq le alsa uso le ultime stabili e mi danno problemi tutti i plugin che ho provato. Ho provato anche a riemergere le alsa-lib.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *randomaze wrote:*    *Quote:*   
> 
> 2) La nforce2 non va proprio. Ovvero, non è neanche configurata perché non ho idea di quale driver alsa usare 
> ...

 

Con gli alsa per quella scheda dovresti usare il modulo snd-intel8x0. Oppure in portage c'e'

```
# emerge -s nforce

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : nforce ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

 

*  media-sound/nforce-audio

      Latest version available: 1.0.0261

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 85 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description: Linux kernel module for the NVIDIA's nForce1/2 SoundStorm audio chipset
```

----------

## Yota_VGA

avevo provato ad usare quei driver, avendo intuito (ma pensavo di essermi sbagliato) dal sito che fossero quelli. Il problema è che non suonava  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> avevo provato ad usare quei driver, avendo intuito (ma pensavo di essermi sbagliato) dal sito che fossero quelli. Il problema è che non suonava 

 

Domanda stupida... hai dato l'unmute e alzato il volume?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Yota_VGA wrote:*   avevo provato ad usare quei driver, avendo intuito (ma pensavo di essermi sbagliato) dal sito che fossero quelli. Il problema è che non suonava  
> 
> Domanda stupida... hai dato l'unmute e alzato il volume?

 

Esatto installa alsa-utils e usa alsamixer e dai m sul master e sul pcm.

----------

## Yota_VGA

Ovvio che eranu unmute  :Smile: 

Cmq lame trasforma wav in mp3, e sox trasforma tanti formati, ma non gli mp3. L'unico modo che ho trovato per scrivere wav da mp3 è con xmms. Ho provato (ovviamente velocissimo, non capisco cosa possa essere, perché la decodifica dell'mp3 è velocissima) ma il risultato non cambia. Tralaltro ho anche installato il plugin alsa per xmms, ma la situazione non cambia quasi per niente  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> Ovvio che eranu unmute 
> 
> Cmq lame trasforma wav in mp3, e sox trasforma tanti formati, ma non gli mp3. L'unico modo che ho trovato per scrivere wav da mp3 è con xmms. Ho provato (ovviamente velocissimo, non capisco cosa possa essere, perché la decodifica dell'mp3 è velocissima) ma il risultato non cambia. Tralaltro ho anche installato il plugin alsa per xmms, ma la situazione non cambia quasi per niente 

 

Dai un occhiata a questo 3d  :Wink: 

EDIT: Il 3d riguarda la conversione mp3->wav non i problemi sulla scheda!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Dai un occhiata a questo 3d 

 

Lo stavi giusto postando anche io   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Yota_VGA

non conoscevo l'opzione, perfettamente tradotto tutto, ma...

l'audio non cambia  :Razz: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

ehm, do tutto per scontato, intendevo l'opzione --decode per lame  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> non conoscevo l'opzione, perfettamente tradotto tutto, ma...
> 
> l'audio non cambia 

 

A 'sto punto voglio levarmi una curiositá... hai un modo di mandarmi quel file?

----------

## Yota_VGA

Certo, dimmi tu come, ma vedi, su win si sentono bene  :Wink: 

Cmq son parecchi che fanno questo problema.

----------

## Yota_VGA

icq, irc, email, ecc... mi va bene tutto, dimmi solo come lo vuoi e come raggiungerti  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> icq, irc, email, ecc... mi va bene tutto, dimmi solo come lo vuoi e come raggiungerti 

 

ICQ: 59457494, se funziona il file transfer con gaim (...non ho mai provato...) va bene

----------

## Yota_VGA

Ho provato ad usare mpg123 da root e con --aggressive e funziona bene o quasi quanto win (brrr, che brividi a dirlo  :Smile:  ). Ma in tutti gli altri casi che ho provato va esattamente uguale  :Razz: 

----------

## Gavrila

per quanto riguarda gli fps... hai dato il comando opengl-update nvidia ?

----------

## Yota_VGA

Ehm, no  :Very Happy: 

Non conoscevo il comando.

Fatto, proverò se va veloce  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Niente, continua ad andare alla stessa velocità  :Razz: 

Specialmente con quake2 (quake3 va a velocità quasi accettabile, come altri giochi)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> Niente, continua ad andare alla stessa velocità 
> 
> Specialmente con quake2 (quake3 va a velocità quasi accettabile, come altri giochi)

 

glxinfo che dice? e glxgears?

----------

## Yota_VGA

Allora

Ho eseguito da root

glxinfo:

```
bash-2.05b# /usr/X11R6/bin/glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.4.0 NVIDIA 44.96

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_imaging,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements,

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels,

    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette,

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color,

    GL_NV_depth_clamp, GL_NV_fence, GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance,

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_half_float, GL_NV_light_max_exponent,

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query,

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite,

    GL_NV_primitive_restart, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_register_combiners2, GL_NV_texgen_reflection,

    GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, GL_NV_texture_shader3,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range, GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program,

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NVX_ycrcb,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture,

    GL_SGIX_shadow

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x33 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  2 1 Ncon

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  4 1 Ncon

bash-2.05b#
```

glxgear:

```
bash-2.05b# /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears -info

GL_RENDERER   = GeForce FX 5200/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

GL_VERSION    = 1.4.0 NVIDIA 44.96

GL_VENDOR     = NVIDIA Corporation

GL_EXTENSIONS = GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_window_pos GL_S3_s3tc GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_paletted_texture GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_HP_occlusion_test GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_fence GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_pixel_data_range GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_register_combiners GL_NV_register_combiners2 GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_NV_texture_expand_normal GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texture_shader GL_NV_texture_shader2 GL_NV_texture_shader3 GL_NV_vertex_array_range GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 GL_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_NV_vertex_program2 GL_NVX_ycrcb GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIX_depth_texture GL_SGIX_shadow

bash-2.05b#
```

Tralaltro gira velocissimo sia da root che da user

----------

## max_1975

Anche da me quella scheda grafica va a una lentezza esagerata (con SuSE su una macchina biprocessore  :Crying or Very sad: ) con i driver originali...ho anche provato a overclockarla e a usare il kernel 2.6 ma non è cambiato nulla...

----------

## Gavrila

forse utilizzando driver piu' vecchi?

----------

## Yota_VGA

E quali?

----------

## Gavrila

```
 

*  media-video/nvidia-kernel :

        [   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.2880-r1 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.2960-r1 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.3123-r2 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [M  ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4180 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4191-r2 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4349-r2 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4363-r3 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [ ~ ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r4 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [M  ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4499 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [ ~ ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5328 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

        [ ~I] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5328-r1 (2.4.23-grsec-1.9.13)

```

vedi quali hai installati e magari proavane qualcuno piu' vecchio.. per es io ho installato gli ultimi magari anche tu... provando i 4496-r4 potrebbe andare meglio... altrimenti non so

----------

## Yota_VGA

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3
```

Io avevo questi. Provo ad installare quelli beta, vediamo come va:

```
[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5328-r1
```

----------

## Yota_VGA

Con i beta non mi parte neanche. Lo schermo lampeggia e fine

----------

## Gavrila

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3
> ```
> ...

 

prova a mettere media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r4 che e' la release successiva.. magari e' migliorato qualcosa... cmq quando e' che ti lampeggia ? uando avvii il gioco o quando avvii X ?

----------

## Yota_VGA

Quando avvio X, forse ho bisogno di un xfree più recente  :Razz: 

----------

## Gavrila

 *Yota_VGA wrote:*   

> Quando avvio X, forse ho bisogno di un xfree più recente 

 

mmh o forse non hai caricato il modulo ? O_o

----------

## sorchino

Uhm per la scheda video non so che dirti, io ho una Geforce3 Ti200 e con linux non ci gioco ma quando avevo installato quake3 ut2003 e nwn andavano bene (ut2003 a parte)

Comunque sia, il driver audio per la scheda audio integrata dell'nforce2 è intel8x0 ed è supportata dagli alsa. 

Dai metti a posto e goditi i Children Of Bodom  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Come modulo è caricato. Cmq ora devo mettere il kernel 2.6, vedremo se cambierà qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

E speriamo di goderci quanto prima i bimbi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Yota_VGA

Mi sento un verme, stò sempre a chiedere il vostro aiuto   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Cmq sperando di correggere tutti i problemi mi accingo ad installare il kernel 2.6. Nessun problema, parte tutto ^________^ (al contrario della vecchia prova, evidentemente nel vecchio kernel c'era un bug, era in beta dopotutto). Ma... la scheda ethernet non va!!! Non posso di certo usare linux senza la scheda ethernet, come mi collego ad internet? Considerando che faccio quasi tutto su internet è un bel problema.

Io possiedo una nforce2-net, ed i driver da emergere non funzionano, non si compilano, con il 2.6. Vedo però che i driver per questa scheda sono stati introdotti, con la tag EXPERIMENTAL, nel kernel 2.6, col nome di forcedeth, e decido di compilarli come modulo. La scheda viene riconosciuta, con tanto di pagina interna per la configurazione del modem, ma non si connette.

Provo allora a compilare forcedeth in bzImage, non come modulo, ed ancora peggio. Se faccio ifconfig non mi compare neanche l'indirizzo inet (nonostante l'interfaccia in ifconfig compaia) ed il sito interno al modem non si apre.

Che posso fare, oltre impiccarmi?

----------

